# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  35000 year old Pegasus discovered at Chauvet Cave! - Einnews Portugal

## Dream Guide Team

*35000 year old Pegasus discovered at Chauvet Cave!**Einnews Portugal*The Shaman's psilocybin powered, *lucid*, altered higher state of consciousness (ASC) vision apparently opened a channel to high mysteries and universal cognitive truth. The art showed clan members their spiritual essence and answered the question- "Why *...**and more »*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Not entirely lucid dreaming related, but pretty interesting, and relevant to many topics raised here on the site.  :Thinking:

----------

